# Multiplexor 2:1 i Demultiplexor 1:2



## jomu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola a tod@s,

Estoy haciendo un proyecto con microcontroladores y necesito utilizar dos pines del uC para dos aplicaciones diferentes (una comunicación RS-232 i otra IR, las dos con pin de Tx i Rx), es por eso que he pensado en usar un multiplexor y un demultiplexor controlados por una de las salidas del uC.  Así pues el mismo uC controlaría para que se usan estos dos pines mediante la selección de una de las entradas del multiplexor y demultiplexor.

Resumiendo, ¿creéis que es viable realizar esto? ¿Que multiplexor/demultiplexor me recomendáis para esta aplicacion?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 23, 2007)

Es perfectamente viable. Usa un 74HC139. Es un multiplexor dual de 2 a 4.

Saludos


----------

